

GitHub DMCA - franze
https://github.com/github/DMCA

======
joshavant
Interesting.

On 10/30, Qualcomm DMCA'd a few files:

[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-10-30-Qualco...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-10-30-Qualcomm.md)

Then, a few days later on 11/10, requested to rescind their original request,
for all files:

[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-11-10-Qualco...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2014-11-10-Qualcomm-
retraction.md)

I guess it's better than no request to rescind...

